
Star Trek Store Grand Opening in Berkeley, CA (May 1975 News Footage) - DrScump
https://diva.sfsu.edu/collections/sfbatv/bundles/227865
======
DrScump
Related story in _People_ magazine, January 1976:

[http://people.com/archive/for-star-trek-freaks-chuck-and-
san...](http://people.com/archive/for-star-trek-freaks-chuck-and-sandy-keep-
the-enterprise-sailing-vol-5-no-1/)

Note that this is _not_ related to the Star Trek "store" (actually an added
section to an existing comic-book shop) in downtown San Jose in the 1970s,
near or on 2nd Street, IIRC.

